# Surfside Sunday 7-14



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Three limits throwing tops and plastics. Out of water by 9:15. Only have pics of SIL and my fish other guy took his with him. Released another ten keepers and several other undersize.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

*The other limit*

Got the other pics in this morning


----------

